# Game 2: Trail Blazers @ Denver Nuggets



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game 2: 
Portland Trail Blazers 
@ 
Denver Nuggets​  

*







@







*​
*Date: Friday, November 4th*
*Time:6:00 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Pepsi Center*
*T.V.: FSN*
*Nuggets Last Game:Loss*
*Blazers Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season:N/A*​
*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Theo Ratliff*/*Jarrett Jack*​

_*VS.*_​

*Nugget's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Greg Buckner*/*Earl Boykins*/*Eduardo Najera*​*
Key Matchup:​*

















*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
The Nuggets need to contain Darius Miles while not letting Zach Randolph dominate in the low post. If the Nuggets keep Darius or Zach out of the game, they have a very good chance to win this. Sebastian Telfair needs to penetrate and either score or dish it out much more this game. That is definitely one of the keys to the game, as well as letting DMiles get hot early.​

*Predicition: Nuggets Win*
*Prediction Record:0-2*(W-L)


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

also a key to the game is the nuggets are 0-2 and this is George Karls first game of coaching this season. he will make sure that his team wins today. they lost to the lakers and spurs.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The key to the game for me isn't the forward matchup. Portlands forwards are one of the more dependable parts of the team. The question is, will the guards step up to the plate and compete, hit some outside shots so that the forwards can operate down low without being double and tripe teamed. :eek8:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Let's all the hope the Punisher can keep mello out of the game.I hope they put Webster in for a few plays.Dixon and Smith hit the out side shots Z-bo goes off.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

So sit down to watch the game at 5 like the schedule says... no dice. I see it was changed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I dont think it will end up making a difference, but did anyone see that Andre Miller was arrested?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeh i did hopefully Z-bo,Miles, Joel have a field day.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I was a little dissapointed in Joel in game 1, and hope to see him go off tonight on D. I would love to see him get 15+ rebounds, 10+ points, and 4+ blocks. We know he is capable of it, and if he can do that while playing with the Punisher, that could be great.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

for my fantasy bball's sake, melo needs to drop 40, 10 and 10 with some steals and blocks sprinkled.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone with Directv know what channel the game is on...I can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

from what i remember... wasnt it 700s that's nba tv league pass? 

or if you're in portland area.. 648? 651? something like that


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

4-0 denver darius missed the first blazer shot.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Telfair has 3 assists already!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

that was a pretty funny commercial. lol at ruben 

ok no more posts from me for a while. gotta do some reading.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

How is Camby scoring so much? All I have is ESPN gamecast online to watch the game on.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> How is Camby scoring so much? All I have is ESPN gamecast online to watch the game on.


Camby makes it every time at the top of the key if you leave him open, which we are, and he and Miller get quite few lobs..

On a positive it looks like the Punisher is back, Miles is playing aggressive with some great defense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cherry picking has always been a real half assed way to score.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Good lord who is covering Melo? Miller's stat line is going to be rediculous tonight. I bet he will be the fantasy stud of the night.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Very bad team defense all around and bad execution and careless turnovers by the 2nd team.

The Nuggets will ally-oop all day if the defense doesn't tighten up.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

why did Telfair get taken out of the game so soon? He has 3 quick assists.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> I dont think it will end up making a difference, but did anyone see that Andre Miller was arrested?


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Our defense is terrible. I swear we played better D under Cheeks.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> why did Telfair get taken out of the game so soon? He has 3 quick assists.


Getting burned on defense. That initial lob dunk was certainly Telfair's fault. 

But did you get a look at that second unit for the Blazers? Absolutely dreadful. There are college benches that would've put up a better fight than Portland's did at the end of the second quarter. Ugh. I suppose Travis has an excuse with it being his first game, but Jack, Dixon, Ratliff, and Patterson all looked pretty awful.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

furball said:


> Our defense is terrible. I swear we played better D under Cheeks.


Had better players under Cheeks.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like Nate is trying the whole farm at SG except for Martell so far. Were down 19 coach, throw him in! :eek8:


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Holy cow!

The Nuggets have 22 Assists on 24 made baskets. That can only be terribly bad defense.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

HAHAHAHA

I think we may set a new record for the NBA, unless someone else has a winless season :eek8:


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

wow, ruben is AWFUL. he is the one showing a lack of hustle.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Yikes that is no good.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

36-50 at the half ouch. I am out to walk to the dog.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

woo...our 3rd string PG is outplaying our starter and our backup..

Darius is being the punisher alright...shame that he's punishing the rim with those free throws.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> 36-50 at the half ouch. I am out to walk to the dog.


if we strat to make some shots and get in the rythum our defence will pick up we just need to get in the flow


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You know it is amazing they are only down 14 at the half. You know whats even crazier, if they hadn't gone 1 for 7 at the free throw line, and say shot a measily 50%, they would only be down by about 10. 

They will get a few wins this season, I watched a few other teams play and I know on a good night Portland can beat em.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Thoughts on the game (since I ain't watching the 2nd half due to painfully obvious reasons):

As much as Telfair was getting worked on defense, when Jack came into the game in the first quarter Denver went on a run. That's two games in a row, not surprised that Nate finally went to Blake in the second quarter.

We are certaintly outclassed, which I can live with for this year. But we were flat outworked. Denver had about three freethrows in the half because we didn't contest anything. We also got completly outrebounded, even Joel. We can talk 'youth' and 'learning a new system' till the end of the season, but those are not the reasons we're losing. Lack of effort and lack of brain power are the real reasons. These guys are in the NBA and they look more confused than five strangers getting together at 24 hour fitness for a pick-up game. 

Honestly, no-one has wanted to get rid of Darius more than me, but he is THE ONLY ONE who showed me consistant effort for 1.5 games (A new record). Nobody else has show me ANYTHING. His free throw shooting is pathetic, but at least he's getting to the line. Good for him though, it's good to see.

But hey, let's hear if for the moral victories. As Mike Barrett said, "..being down fourteen isn't that bad." 



yay


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Chant with me!

Webster...Webster...Webster....


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

What the heck was that?? Did anyone else see Telfair? Ummm if you have 4 guys on you under the basket wouldn't you try to maybe pass to any one of your wide open teamates? Telfair looks horrible tonight, actually I haven't thought he's played very well any night. He always has lots of turnovers, not big on assists, not shooting very well and never passes or creates opportunities. Why is he our starter again? IMO things looked a lot better with Jack or Blake in there tonight........


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This is painful to watch. All in growing pains, hopefully.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Seeing Martell would be quite the treat at this point. C'mon Nate, we want Webster!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Put one of the russians in for Ruben. I would rather see that then Webster. Have Viktor shut down melo.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Webster coming in


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Here comes Web!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes finally.So much for the Punisher.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Yes finally.So much for the Punisher.


The punisher still is our leading scorer and has 8 boards and 5 assists.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

The Punisher i meant was around 20 points because last week he was 32 and alot of other stats.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Poor nate... if he can get this team more than 25 wins he deserves coach of the year.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Stats don't tell the whole story. He was our best player out there and was obviously giving good effort.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

68-107 we got rocked. They didn't even use vaseline. I can safely say I don't want to be anywhere near nate for that game recap. Something tells me lots of suicide drills are coming the Blazers way.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That was painful. I don't even know what else to say.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ouchie indeed :banghead:

only 80 more to go


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

telfairs shot seems to have no confidence. The only saving grace that Telfair has for this game is that Jack didn't exactly wow anyone either.

The team needs to take advantage of the shooters it DOES have (Smith for example)..

Joel and Theo have been non entities so far. How many open jumpers is Marcus have? 

Zach almost was like a 3rd string PF tonite. I don't even remember him doing much. 

Darius was at least aggressive, but the bar was set unrealistically high the other night. He wasn't the cause of the loss (that lies squarly on the other 4 guys who played). 

Although the offensive flow seems better than under Maurice (not saying much) it's still sloppy as hell. Zach's still making lazy passes, and the guys are not hustling much.

Oh well, 2 down, 80 to go.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We absolutlely stink at the free throw line.. :hurl: 35%

Boxscore is in


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i didn't like the wholesale lineup change in the 1st. not that we woulda had a chance anyway, but i didn't think the effort was all that bad to merit screwing with players confidence and setting a bad tone for the game.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Even more then ever my gut feeling on trading Z-Bo is getting stronger. I have a funny feeling we have a case of diminishing returns on our hands. Time to deal him before someone wises up.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Telfair was just flat out horrible..2-11, 5pts, 3ast and 3 TO's. Just garbage. It's like this guy has regressed since last season. I am really disapointed in Telfair so far. He is playing like a 2nd string point at best. If this continues I think it may be time to give Jack a shot at starting. Not that he was any better tonight though.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm starting to worry about Telfair. I really liked his talent, but he's just not developing much.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> I'm starting to worry about Telfair. I really liked his talent, but he's just not developing much.


I'm wondering how much of that is the offense, and his overall confidence. 

Obviously the kid has talent, but he just doesn't seem to have "it" this year (albeit, 2 games).


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Personally, I think it's McMillan's fault for Telfair doing worse. His shot was iffy last year and it's still the same this year. But what got us all excited last year was his pick and rolling with Joel as well as his greenlight to do what he wanted on offense in Mo/Pritchard's offense. This year, it seems like Nate is trying to MAKE him into a tradional point guard, and instead of using his skills, Telfair is being forced to play like a player he isn't. 

The season is young. Maybe they'll learn how to play and or just RUN for 48 minutes, which obviously is Portland's strength.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, Telfair has been unimpressive thus far, but let's not forget that most high school kids take a few years before they resemble anything solid. Not to mention that Telfair's the shortest player to ever make the jump straight to the pros (I'd say point guard, but Shaun Livingston technically would have to be the first).

Not saying that this kind of play is what we should expect of him all year, but it's too early to get nervous. I still have faith in the guy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Yes, Telfair has been unimpressive thus far, but let's not forget that most high school kids take a few years before they resemble anything solid. Not to mention that Telfair's the shortest player to ever make the jump straight to the pros (I'd say point guard, but Shaun Livingston technically would have to be the first).
> 
> Not saying that this kind of play is what we should expect of him all year, but it's too early to get nervous. I still have faith in the guy.


Im not losing faith. I didn't expect (and don't expect) the team (and the players) to start jelling till Jan at the earliest. Meaning, we'll have a fair amount of sloppy games for about 30 games. Then they'll start gaining some momentum, and give us some sort of excitement for next year.

Or so I hope.

I actually think not having Viktor and Sergei playing is making a bigger difference than some thing. They're both defensive minded, bigger, and (at least Viktor) can be relied on to not make too many bonehead mistakes.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> "I don't like losing like this," Miles said. "This was ridiculous."





> "This team was loafing in the fourth quarter," Miles said.


Man, what a blowout!!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

It's amazing to look at everyone's post after a loss like Minny's and then this one. Everyone who was saying good things about players are now thrashing them.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> I actually think not having Viktor and Sergei playing is making a bigger difference than some thing. They're both defensive minded, bigger, and (at least Viktor) can be relied on to not make too many bonehead mistakes.


Agreed. Both seem to be fundamentally sound players who can contribute right away. If anything, Khryapa might be a better option at the 4 than Ruben and Monia would add some needed size and shooting to the shooting guard position.

Maybe we're not seeing everything that Nate does.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

IF only this was a golf score for the final! 

I wonder how many players will make the game after Nate runs them tomorrow.......that is if he isn't running them on the plane. Nate is laying the ground work for some serious work ethic which is going to help in the long run, but it is going to be hard to watch this process this season. 

On a lighter note, Portland does get Atlanta tomorrow night at home wearing their away uniforms, should be interesting. Guess we'll see what it would be like to see a game with ABM in Atlanta!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm starting to wonder if the added pressure on Telfair because of the addition of Jarrett Jack is one of the reasons for Telfairs step back in play in these first two games of the year.....

maybe not....?......i don't know, I'm just not sure why Telfair isn't playing like he did last year...


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Telfair was just flat out horrible..2-11, 5pts, 3ast and 3 TO's. Just garbage. It's like this guy has regressed since last season. I am really disapointed in Telfair so far. He is playing like a 2nd string point at best. If this continues I think it may be time to give Jack a shot at starting. Not that he was any better tonight though.


I wouldnt fault telfair right away. it looks like he is trying to play within a system and not his own game out there


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> I am sure Nate knows what he is doing... BUT
> 
> I am questioning his selection of players playing right now
> 
> ...



I pasted this in... it seems appropriate for the comments in here....

I think Telfair does better running where he can use his speed. Until Webster emerges to knock down shots in a half court set. We need to run as much as possible.


My lineup would be
PG Telfair, Jack
SG Webster, Monia (I dont see much D from Smith and Dixon so why not Webster)
SF Miles, Outlaw
PF Randolph, Victor
C Przybilla, Ratliff


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Nate's not interested in running. He's interested in playing defense first and foremost, and controlling (slowing down) the tempo offensively makes that easier.

I agree that this team might be built for running, but the coach isn't wired that way.

Ed O.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree that we aren't built for the slow paced game. We can't stand being defended for that long and turn the ball over. I understand what Nate wants to do, but I think he needs to adapt a little. San Antonio was a slow paced team and it was thought that Pheonix would out score them, but the Spurs adapted and out ran Suns. It seemed last night that we were fighting the flow of the game and that made it really difficult for us. We were trying to play a slow game at one end but didn't have the defense to slow down the other end so we were caught of guard by speed.

Maybe the rotation can be put into two different styles of play.

Slow:
Jack, Smith, Kryapa, Randolph, Theo

Fast:
Telfair, Monia or Webster, Outlaw, Miles, Pryz
or Telfair, Miles, Outlaw, Randolph, Pryz

We have so many different players that we should be able to trow different sets at the opponent and throw them into a mismatch. Would require more coaching, but may raise the morale more.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not disagreeing with either of you. That is why I was saying the team seems a bit stiffled. Here in lies the rub...

a running team which the team may be built for more, and defense may suffer do to it.... or a team which the coach is dictating half court sets and constant defense pressure.

which will prevail???

will players have to be traded to suit the coaches style? or will the players have to learn or suffer lack of playing time.... maybe eventually headed out anyways? 

will the talent pool eventually form... and things start to click? everybody knowing there place?


Do we have any pieces of those puzzles that fit now?

I think we were hammered in the post last night after doing a good job against the Wolves. WE NEED ANOTHER BIG MAN........... Ruben gets burned badly at the 4. Opposing teams are not that stupid to not realize they have an adavantage on us.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The one method of play that has always succeded in the NBA is to play good defense and run when you can. Uncontested shots are way easier then a half court contested shot. Nates foundation is strong to set that up, but the Blazers have to start beating some teams down the court for some easier buckets. The exact opposite was the Denver game. Portland was the team getting beat for easy buckets, and Denver was getting back on D. The reason? Whenever Portland launched an outside shot, all they were doing was creating a running opportunity for the Nuggets since they couldn't hit the backboard. I was watching as soon as Portland guard launched an outside jumper, they were literally leaking out for the fast break, often while the shooter was still on the way up. They were not even bothering to contest the shot. 

So that being said, until somebody steps up and starts being an outside scoring threat (Sounds once again like last year...), they are going to have a real tough time except against the weak teams who have the same problem they do.


----------

